# toyota vios J



## make1wish

Hai, 

Anyone comment for Toyota Vois J? Pls Advise me. thanks


----------



## Oleh

make1wish said:


> Hai,
> 
> Anyone comment for Toyota Vois J? Pls Advise me. thanks


i dont know dude, but i have camry. and it's not so bad, at all toyota is good car


----------



## Mannu123

Good. It has lots of space, very reliable and easy to park.Toyota is also highly overrated for quality and overpriced because of that overrating. Even if you go to a car that small - buy from someone else.


----------



## MickeyFouse

well, i’ve seen a few previous generation Vios manual trans and according to one of my friend who rented one in Brunei, the manual trans version is a fun car to drive with all 5 speed fully utilizing the engine’s perky performance. So with the absence of hydro powered steering, i think this new Vios might be thrilling.
__________________________
*SPAM REMOVED*


----------

